# Deciding another puppy...



## EQrider12 (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok so my mom is thinking about adding another dog/puppy to the family (another german shepherd). We already have a 10 month old German Shepherd puppy named Baron. The problem is we don't want him to feel replaced by the new dog/puppy. We also think by getting a new dog would make a great companion for baron, someone that understands him! Baron is VERY attatched to us and has i guess what you could call separation anxiety and hates being alone (destroys the house if not in the cage, barks/cries). So we think adding another dog/puppy might help him, but again we don't want him to feel replaced. Has anyone else added another german shepherd into the house with already having one and what was your experiences and outcomes? Thanks!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Personally I would wait until Baron is older and WELL TRAINED with no "issues". You could very well end up with 2 dogs destroying the house and barking/crying when left alone.

1 puppy is a LOT of work (and Baron is still a puppy.) 2 puppies at once is MORE than DOUBLE the work.


----------



## EQrider12 (Mar 8, 2009)

That makes sense, but we were thinking about adopting maybe a dog a little bit older than baron with training already...do you think that baron would benefit from that?
Thanks!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Quote:The problem is we don't want him to feel replaced by the new dog/puppy.


Whether or not a dog "feels replaced" is entirely up to you and your family. As long as you are spreading your attention and training between the two, you should be able manage this.



> Quote:The problem is we don't want him to feel replaced by the new dog/puppy. We also think by getting a new dog would make a great companion for baron, someone that understands him!


Good thought but also one of the worst reason to get a second dog. You need to determine what your intentions are with having two dogs in the house. You will need to add to the time you are currently devoting-taking what you spend now and spiltting it in two is probably not going to work. 

Adding a second dog can be a terrific journey-if you plan and are willing to spend the time with the additional responsibiliy. I had plans on adding a second dog but did not pursue it until Kayla approached three years of age. It has been a great adventure but it stills demands that extra effort is put into their development.

You may also want to consider waiting a bit until Baron is a little older and your training is a bit further along. That way you can focus more on your training and teaching a the newest family member-one of the reasons I waited. 

So sit down and put down the reasons you would like to add the second dog. There should be plenty of reasons other than the one you listed near the top of that list.

I see you posted about Baron possibly benefitting from adding an older dog. Baron should benefit from the training and teaching you provide, not from observing another dog in the house. without some time, it's could be a crap shoot as to how another dog will react/behave in a new environment. 


Good Luck!


----------



## EQrider12 (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks for the tips! here is a video also of Baron and my 3 year old sister doing commands with him 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcoJhS0PdP4&feature=channel_page


----------

